# DeRosa Dual



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm looking at buying a DeRosa dual frameset.
I would welcome any feedback on it from anyone who has one, and also any useful information e.g. rider weight limit?
I currently ride a Giant TCR composite frame, but fancy something italian for a change.
Any information would be welcome.
thanks


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a Dual. I'm about 6' and 165lbs. I like mine fine. Perhaps it's just a little flimsey in the front end...it sometimes feels a little like it's close to wobbling at very high speed..never has. Excellent climbing bike. Mine had a pretty unattractive paint scheme, but a very nice finish. 
Don Hanson


----------

